# Seal point British shorthair



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I am lucky enough to own a beautiful non-pedigree cat and a British shorthair. I will admit to having a secret yearning for a seal point bsh (maybe it is because I love food and they remind me of tiramisu). I hardly ever see bsh cats or kittens with this colouring advertised - is it because they are tricky to breed? Does anyone know of any reputable breeders who breed them? Also - what colour queens and studs can produce a seal point (don't worry, I aren't planning a home brew!) 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

There are a couple of BSH breeders on here - hopefully there will be along in a bit.

It's quite easy to breed a seal point - if I listed all the options available for making one I would be here for a long time!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

This might help:

Colourpointed British Shorthair Cat Club


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I will keep my eyes peeled. Am I just imagining it that there aren't many around - or is it just that there aren't any at the moment. 

Spid, can I ask one more genetic question. Can two non colourpoints produce a colourpoint - is it just a case of one of the parents carrying the gene. Or is it recessive, so both have to carry the gene? Thank you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep it's recessive, so both parents need to carry it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a seal girl click on my website to see her.Infact shes in my sig too.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I am living in a sea of seal points as the genetics fairy has a very odd sense of humour!!!!!!!!!!!! Not BSH but my seal colourpoint and white BSH did have to be re-registered when it became clear that she was seal not chocolate. Whatever the predicted outcome of a mating I get solely seal points. Thankfully I love the colour but a change is as good as a rest! It is that bad now I could mate two Bengals and get a full litter of seal colourpoint kittens!! 

Good luck in your search


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> I am living in a sea of seal points as the genetics fairy has a very odd sense of humour!!!!!!!!!!!! Not BSH but my seal colourpoint and white BSH did have to be re-registered when it became clear that she was seal not chocolate. Whatever the predicted outcome of a mating I get solely seal points. Thankfully I love the colour but a change is as good as a rest! It is that bad now I could mate two Bengals and get a full litter of seal colourpoint kittens!!
> 
> Good luck in your search


:lol::lol:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> I am living in a sea of seal points as the genetics fairy has a very odd sense of humour!!!!!!!!!!!! Not BSH but my seal colourpoint and white BSH did have to be re-registered when it became clear that she was seal not chocolate. Whatever the predicted outcome of a mating I get solely seal points. Thankfully I love the colour but a change is as good as a rest! It is that bad now I could mate two Bengals and get a full litter of seal colourpoint kittens!!
> 
> Good luck in your search


Bless you! I was a bit scared to say this earlier in case people thought I was being literal (it is hard to get humour across on screen!) but it feels a bit like when you get a lovely dress and are sure there will be shoes somewhere to match - but there is every colour except what you need.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I have a seal girl click on my website to see her.Infact shes in my sig too.


She is gorgeous. I must stress that I am not so fickle as to be swayed just by colour - but there is just something about them.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> She is gorgeous. I must stress that I am not so fickle as to be swayed just by colour - but there is just something about them.


There is i think it really makes their eyes stand out.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurac said:


> ...
> Spid, can I ask one more genetic question. Can two non colourpoints produce a colourpoint - is it just a case of one of the parents carrying the gene. Or is it recessive, so both have to carry the gene? Thank you.


Correct, and two colourpoints will only every produce colourpoints. I did once see a breeder's website many years back describing her Siamese girl as 'carrying Oriental'!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Laurac said:


> She is gorgeous. I must stress that I am not so fickle as to be swayed just by colour - but there is just something about them.


Not fickle, it's only natural to find some colours more attractive than others.

I love the CP Brits, though in lilac or blue


----------

